# Transformatori >  Palīdziet atpazīt transformatoru

## Ivchikx

Mētājas pa krāmu kasti torodiālais transformators no PSRS laika platinieka Ārija. Bez slodzes sekundārajos ārā dod 25.5 un 35.5V (mērot atstājot sekundārajiem viduspunktu gaisā). Varbūt ir zinoši cilvēki, kas zin ko tajos platiniekos lika toreiz iekšā. Ļoti vēlētos noskaidrot cik ampēru drīkst no viņa prasīt sekundārajos tinumos, lai rastu trafiņam vēlreiz pielietojumu nevis atdotu atkritumu kastei.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Pirkstiņi līki? http://vprl.ru/index/skhemy_ehlektrofonov/0-56 
'Ārijas' bija dažādas, arī trafiņi atšķīrās. Saprotams, ka nekādi lielie ampēri tur nevar būt - tas taču tikai kaut kāds gramofons. Es gan ārā nemestu - ja negadās pielietojums 'kā stāv', vienmēr var kaut ko pietīt - caurums vidū liels. Neviens neliedz paslogot un pamērīt, lai iespējamo jaudu noteiktu. Uztīt tādam toram primāro 'no rokas' nav nopietni, bet uzmest ar resnu vadu un nedaudz vijumiem sekundāro salīdzinoši vienkārši. Tik saiva vajadzīga.

----------


## Ivchikx

Uzgāju beidzot arī precīzu modeli Сонет-208 Стерео. Ārija bija plates daļai.

Par  pirkstu līkumu - kā to ņem. Neesmu ar elektronikas izglītību,  nodarbojos ar elektroniku entuziasta līmenī paša vajadzībām, līdz ar to  arī daudz ko diemžēl nezinu, taču tas neliedz pamācīties.  ::  Kā tieši  domāts paslogot un pamērīt, tb kā tieši un ko?

----------


## Isegrim

Ar pirkstu līkumu domāta negribēšana pameklēt netā shēmu un datus. Jebkuru nezināmas izcelsmes tīkla transformatoru var amatieriskos apstākļos papētīt ar vienkāršām metodēm. Apmēram uz aci pēc serdes laukuma nosakām jaudu pie 50 Hz, piemēram, 40 W. Pamērām sekundāro spriegumu. Pēc Oma likuma apmēram nosakām slodzes pretestību. Der kaut kādas drāšu pretestības, poči, reostati, kvēlspuldzes (auto lampas, piemēram) etc. Slogojam. Čekojam siltuma režīmu; ja trafiņš ilgstoši turas mēreni silts un nepārkarst, uzskatām, ka esam trāpījuši. Paskatāmies, ko rāda ampērmetrs un voltmetrs - ar trafiņu viss skaidrs. Ja temperatūra strauji kāpj, esam slodzi uzlikuši par lielu, samazinām. Pareizāk sākt ar mazāku slodzi, un to pakāpenisi palielināt. Jāatceras, ka ķīnīzeri dikti ekonomē gan dzelzi, gan kaparu; viņu transformatori stipri silti pat tukšgaitā (bez slodzes). "Ārijas" tors bez slodzes būs praktiski auksts. Protams, arī tukšgaitas strāva primārajā tinumā ir vērā ņemams lielums.

----------

